# HID conversion!!??



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey all! as i have been trying to locate aftermarket bulbs in a 9008 size, i have been told that next month most companies wil be releasing a hid conversion kit for my 04 sentra!! any thoughts? are these kits street legal,safe, does hid burn hotter? please help me make a decision!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nobody will release HID kits because it is ILLEGAL to purchase aftermarket HID kits in the US now.

Has been illegal for 6 months or more. Whoever told you that is bsing you.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nobody will release HID kits because it is ILLEGAL to purchase aftermarket HID kits in the US now.
> 
> Has been illegal for 6 months or more. Whoever told you that is bsing you.


well that just downright sux!! any idea when i will be able to pck up after market bulbs for 9008 or h13


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sylvania silverstars should be out by now.

if you get cheapie bulbs that are higher wattage than stock, you will melt the harnesses.....so I highly suggest sticking with stock wattage.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> nobody will release HID kits because it is ILLEGAL to purchase aftermarket HID kits in the US now.
> 
> Has been illegal for 6 months or more. Whoever told you that is bsing you.


 
There are a few companies that are waiting to see how the latest petition by SEMA against NHTSA's ruling pans out. As it stands, they are in essence illegal (this is because the NHTSA believes any change to the OEM lighting is detrimental to the function of the system). This is false, the NHTSA provided no proof that HID replacements would be more dangerous on the road. Hopefully SEMA wins. I think the period for public comment is still open, so you can voice your objection to the NHTSA if you want. 

Link 

Link to a site that published SEMA's press release. 

Honestly, the companies that have shown us their conversion kits are well made, well designed, and very expensive. And no one had a kit for Sentras. Silverstars are very good, bright and probably adequate for most people. I tried a set once, the low beams burned out after 3 months, oh well. No one else I have spoken has had that problem, maybe I got a bad pair.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

::cough:: http://www.hpautoworks.com/hpac.html ::cough::

$390 for a 6000K HID conversion and $430 for 8000K

Tell them Dave sent you :thumbup:


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

AEM Spec V said:


> ::cough:: http://www.hpautoworks.com/hpac.html ::cough::
> 
> $390 for a 6000K HID conversion and $430 for 8000K
> 
> Tell them Dave sent you :thumbup:


 it wont work for me. my stock bulb size is 9008. i have heard that a kit will be released for this size though.do you think i can still use this kit? i mean i wont be using the stock harnesses.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

Eh.. you damn 04+ guys, always gotta be difficult.  E-mail Andy at [email protected], he'll be able to answer the question better.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

AEM Spec V said:


> Eh.. you damn 04+ guys, always gotta be difficult.  E-mail Andy at [email protected], he'll be able to answer the question better.


 i know we likeee the new stuff!!! thanx


----------



## shadow_008 (Feb 7, 2005)

devo said:


> i know we likeee the new stuff!!! thanx


I called PIAA and they said they wont come out with aftermarket bulbs for the h13 until later this year or next year.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry 04+ guys, right now your options are really limited


----------

